# OMG!! Illinois Bombing Brigade is DEADLY!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:smoke:All I can report right now is HOLY $HIT!!!!The Illinois Bombing Brigade laid a ATOMIC BOMB on this Member of Devil Dog Inc. today. I breached my cover. I am Speechless........
I need to try to write my Orbituary & WILL very soon. I am almost totally disabled at this time.....Rest of the story and photos in a little while................


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice and glad to hear you are still alive, even if you are almost totally disabled.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well Deserved hit on a deserving Botl


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like a great hit


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very Nice. Cannot wait to see the devistation!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice man. Those guys are dangerous!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love to see David take a hit:biggrin:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope they hit you good, because you deserve it. Your a good BOTL!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Pics, we need some pics


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

tmoney said:


> Pics, we need some pics


ditto. I want to see some CARNAGE!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

you got what you deserved.

a lot of us have seen your generosity. it was time for us to return the favor. hope you have room for it all.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah take that for being nice!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

IL Bombing Bergade??? how bad could it realy be???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sofaman said:


> IL Bombing Bergade??? how bad could it realy be???


Couldnt be that bad being their from ILLINOIS.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

deuce said:


> Couldnt be that bad being their from ILLINOIS.


Thats what I was thinking to Duece:roflmao:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

deuce said:


> Couldnt be that bad being their from ILLINOIS.


Forget these turkeys, I'll show you what a bomb from IL looks like.  This ain't Texas you're talkin' about. :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mitro said:


> Forget these turkeys, I'll show you what a bomb from IL looks like.


Nothing from Illinois scares me!:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mitro said:


> This ain't Texas you're talkin' about. :lol:


Is that how you make yourself feel better over there, compare yourselves to TEXAS? LOLOL Doesnt say much about Illinois HAHA


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Odd... I'm not finding that humorous.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mitro said:


> Odd... I'm not finding that humorous.


Im sorry, didnt mean to hurt your feelings. If it makes you feel better, you are at least 2 steps above texas.:redface:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Double post....


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Cannot wait to see the destruction. HA HA Flint


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Habana said:


> Cannot wait to see the destruction. HA HA Flint


anticipation is killng me


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Me to!!! I hope David is not dead


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe the IBB gave him a mad whack and he is trying to figure out how to take pictures of said carnage?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*don't mess with illinois j...didn't you learn? guess not...*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *don't mess with illinois j...didn't you learn? guess not...*


Maybe it was a chowda hit.....

:roflmao:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Maybe it was a chowda hit.....
> 
> :roflmao:


*i'm pretty sure one cleverly placed chowder hit could take out half of texas coastie...haha*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i'm pretty sure one cleverly placed chowder hit could take out half of texas coastie...haha*


I concur!


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, well, well, Keep talking boys, and yes I mean boys. There will be more coming from Illinois, and you will see, Illinois might be the 5th most populated state, but when it comes to bombs, we will rise to the top of that list. You see, with all of these anti-smoking laws up here we are getting FED UP and need to take our aggression out on someone :whoohoo:!!

Devil Dog Inc, you woke a sleeping giant up, and now you will see what happens! You might not know when, but but you might know who is next on the hit list...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i'm pretty sure one cleverly placed chowder hit could take out half of texas coastie...haha*


wait does this mean the chowder cookoff is back on :whoohoo: I get to judge again:whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I need to come up with a bombing group. I'll call them the NH Banana Hamock Bombers.....


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Are there pictures of this bomb somewhere?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> Are there pictures of this bomb somewhere?


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16921


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> wait does this mean the chowder cookoff is back on :whoohoo: I get to judge again:whoohoo:


*
if this ever does go down, i will make you a judge jitzy, i think your palate may have what it takes to distinguish the real chowder from the tripe bigfoot lines his bowls with...*:lol:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cant wait to see the carnage!!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

cant think of anyone who deserved a good nuking more than you David.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

How did Texas get mixed up in all this? Haters- hmpfff.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to see devastation!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

werd I'd like to see the destruction as well.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope he recovers from the impact soon so we can see the warhead.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice very nice. A secret bomber...you gotta love them.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

it must have been one hellaova bomb to break his camera


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

When are these so called pics of this so called bomb gonna surface?


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

Tha Criddler said:


> When are these so called pics of this so called bomb gonna surface?


"So called bomb" you say...oh, you just wait and see, you will eat those words.

I would guess that a new memory card for the camera might have been needed to take pictures of everything!

It will be worth the wait. Trust us...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Illinois Bombing Brigade said:


> "So called bomb" you say...oh, you just wait and see, you will eat those words.
> 
> I would guess that a new memory card for the camera might have been needed to take pictures of everything!
> 
> It will be worth the wait. Trust us...


A new memory card? I can take pix of my B&M's entire humi and not fill a memory card, so this thing must be friggin HUGE! Might need to get the Dozer in there to clean up the mess...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

the anticipation is KILLING me!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Have I heard this some where before -- Na Na Na Na , Hey Hey Hey, GOOD BYE!

Yawn----

Excuse me - - Hah!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm curious to see the pics.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pics Pics Pics!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Have I heard this some where before -- Na Na Na Na , Hey Hey Hey, GOOD BYE!
> 
> Yawn----
> 
> Excuse me - - Hah!!!!


I'm sort of thinking the same thing...where are the pictures.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Pics or I'm calling BS.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pics or I'm calling BS.


Sadly, I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know what is taking so long!!!


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

*Could we have destroyed a great BOTL???*

The actual USPS Shipping Document attached 7.9lb charge!:smoke:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well you guys didn't have to kill him! Sheesh!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy $&|+ five cigars weighs about 2.5 -3 ozs - that means there could be 250+ cigars in that package Dammm...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Holy $&|+ five cigars weighs about 2.5 -3 ozs - that means there could be 250+ cigars in that package Dammm...


Or one brick...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pics of the Fighting Illwhini bombing brigade's damage.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

forgop said:


> This thread is worthless without pics of the Fighting Illwhini bombing brigade's damage.


I agree...pic up or shut up!!

Fighting Illwhini...:roflmao: thats funny right there!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Fighting Illwhini...:roflmao: thats funny right there!!


I passed that little nuget right up...that is funny...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Illinois Bombing Brigade said:


> The actual USPS Shipping Document attached 7.9lb charge!:smoke:


*edited*

Nevermind, not mailing smokes there......... IBB is very slick.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Thanks for your mailing adress, package in bound...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Might want to google that address before you do.  I just did, and it pretty funny. Hopefully its not accurate.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mitro said:


> Might want to google that address before you do.  I just did, and it pretty funny. Hopefully its not accurate.


Pretty slick, I did the same thing. Don't think I would mail smokes there unless I had a name. However it does tell me something about one of the group.....


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pretty slick, I did the same thing. Don't think I would mail smokes there unless I had a name. However it does tell me something about one of the group.....


You know... nothing. We're sneaky like that. :mrcool:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pretty slick, I did the same thing. Don't think I would mail smokes there unless I had a name. However it does tell me something about one of the group.....


LOL I just googled it that's funny. What could it tell you?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

baboruger said:


> LOL I just googled it that's funny. What could it tell you?


That the IBB is no joke.....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Smokinj (Dave) has been experiencing some technical difficulties this week. He is extremely grateful for the vicious smack down that the IBB has laid on him, but has not been able to respond.

Dave has been extremely busy this week, a dear friend of his passed away unexpectedly this week, and the memorial was last night. He thought very highly of this person and it has effected him deeply.

Dave has also asked me to post the pictures for him, and I will have them up shortly. He is very sorry and embarrassed that he has not gotten them up yet, because this bomb means the world to him, and he was deeply touched by it. 

The brotherhood on this board is amazing, and I can only hope that I can be as good a brother as the IBB has been to Smokinj.

Humbly yours,

Ron


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Also posted here


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

elmomac said:


> I agree...pic up or shut up!!


They did and this is me shutting up!! Nice work IBB!!

I hope they have MY address!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

elmomac said:


> They did and this is me shutting up!! Nice work IBB!!
> 
> I hope they have MY address!! :biggrin:


Yup, no more taunting from me.....


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

there's a reason people in Illinoi are called FISH and FIBs :biggrin: Now that I'm out of Illinoi, I have to leave the "s" off or I start to pronounce it like the rest of the cheeseheads :biggrin:

Nice bomb, FISH


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

smokinj - Let me first say that the loss of someone close is an emotional time and it's understandable you need some time. My prayers go out for your loss, a better place awaits. I'll smoke one in honor for your friend.
When you're ready enjoy the bounty of what these from Illinois have given. ie Enjoy the smokes! GreySmoke


----------

